
Why are so many babies born around 8AM? - paladin314159
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/sa-visual/why-are-so-many-babies-born-around-8-00-a-m/
======
sushid
TL;DR - Planned C-Sections. There's also a drop on weekends for the same
reason as fewer individuals plan for a delivery on the weekends as hospitals
are staffed with fewer people.

~~~
nkkollaw
I thought the same thing when I saw the title.

I've seen similar patters before. I assume the famous "things break on
weekends" is because of somethings similar, ex. because there are fewer people
to look for and fix small problems before they become bigger and make things
fail.

~~~
yannis
I have four kids and watched all the births. I can assure you that in most
cases, the nurses manipulate the timing, even with natural births, so that
they allow the doctor to come at around 7h30. Of course there are many
exceptions.

~~~
nkkollaw
I think it makes sense, though.

I also never publish websites on Friday, although for some reason most of my
clients want to start the weekend knowing that they're done with it and always
beg me to do it.

You just want to play safe and make sure if something can go wrong you're
ready to deal with it—in this case by having doctors around rather than being
3AM and the hospital is half empty.

------
iosDrone
When I saw the headline, I immediately thought "it's because of C-Sections." A
few pretty graphs and thousands of filler words later, I discovered that —
_SURPRISE_ – it's due to C-Sections!

Data visualization of the bleeding obvious that anyone who gave it a moment's
thought would have been able to guess.

------
cbsmith
I always wondered if you could change birth times simply by changing tee
times... ;-)

------
surgeryres
Most of these planned cases are scheduled to start at 7:30, and the procedure
might actually start at 7:40, and then baby comes out around 8.

------
gumby
There's a similar demographic wiggle in France around May 1: very few born on
the 1st more born on April 30th. Why? Everybody takes may 1 holiday and the
hospital will induce to get the kid out before the holiday.

(My kid's due date was 1 May so we were advised to make plans. As it happens
we were in a different country when he arrived so didn't have to see this
process in action, but the predictions were accurate).

------
dwarman
7 am shift change. Unless you are my mon who had me at 11:30 pm.

------
paines
They are not. New shift shows up at 8am, and enters birth of date, as 8am,
because night shift forgot it ;)

~~~
Dolores12
There is no need to remember, you write it down.

~~~
coldtea
Doesn't always happen immediately.

In fact in the developing world (but also in the first world, not so long ago)
a child could be registered months or even years after being born, and even
the date of birth could be misremembered in the certificate.

~~~
uiri
Plenty of places in the developing world simply don't record birth dates. When
these people need official documentation (e.g. World Cup or Olympic athletes),
they'll record either January 1st or July 1st depending on which season they
were born in.

